# ouvrir toujours avec neooffice



## lucm (6 Juin 2008)

bonjour,

comment fait on pour ouvrir toujours avec neoffice un doc enregistré en word (j'enregistre tous les doc en word pour pouvoir les transmettre facilement mais j'utilise neooffice). J'ai dû faire redémarrer mon disque donc je dois retrouver le moyen de le faire ( avant ça fonctionnait ) mais j'ai oublié le chemin pour le faire

merci d'avance 

bonne journée


----------



## boddy (6 Juin 2008)

Bonjour lucm,

ctrl + clique sur un document Word
Lire les informations + Ouvrir avec - tu choisis NeoOffice - + Tout modifier


----------

